#   >     18.2

## olanta18

17  18,      18...
, ,  /      ,    .   ?

----------


## Analit

?       (),    -  ?       ...

----------


## BTG

> 17  18,      18...


 .    ,   . :yes: 

 18    ,    - **     ,          - **    - ** .  ,    ,   - ** ,     -     -      .

..      -   () -   -  () 3 -  - **  -      .              - ** .        -      .   ""  .

----------


## olanta18

*BTG*,   !
 .
 17  /,      ,         ,     ,     ,   .      ,   . .    ,    .   ,  ,       . 
 .     .    : 8.02 (948 .)  13.02 (2370 .),  - 1896 .,    . - 1422 . ,      ,   ,  /     .    /  , , ,       13.02         / . ?           13.02? , .
 ,     /  ?

----------


## BTG

> /  , , ,       13.02         / . ?


,    13.02.    - ** ,      08.02.      .




> 13.02?


   (),   .          ()  -     ..





> ,     /  ?


,     . 
    , /      -  .       -      .

----------


## olanta18

> ,    13.02.    - ** ,      08.02.      .


  ,  /     17 , , ,       18, ..           01.04,       /, ,           ,   .




> (),   .          ()  -     ..


,       ?




> ,     . 
>     , /      -  .       -      .


,   ,    - -.
     , :
1.  /,        /,   .
2.   ,   3       /.
3.                . -     /
4.  /    , ?
         ǅ
 :Frown:

----------


## olanta18

,       /  ?    ?

----------


## BTG

> ǅ


, .          (.)  . 401.20,    -   ,     ().   .




> ,       /  ?    ?


   "",             .

  .  -    208 ,      .   ,   ( 3)  -   -    -    - ,    *  , .. 31.03.12*     .

----------


## jamelia1988

, ,   :         ,  ,    ,    .   ,    ,       ,            ,     .            18???

----------

